# Ohio Fest [April 21]



## sierra conley (Feb 5, 2012)

What is Forward Ohio?

Forward Ohio is a yearly traveling punk music festival. Along with offering all ages music, workshops and zine/book distros, Forward Ohio raises money for local charities in each host city.

Where/when is Forward Ohio taking place?

FORWARD OHIO 2012: First Part
Saturday, April 21st, 2012
2:00pm at Chop Chop Gallery
78 Parsons Avenue
Columbus, Ohio

SILO (ohio hc)
SICK FIX (dc hc)
EDDIE BROCK (baltimore fastcore/pv)
SERAPHIM (mississippi metallic hc)
CODE ORANGE KIDS (pa metallic hc)
BACKSLIDER (philly fastcore)
MIND AS PRISON (dc grind)
RAINDANCE (ma hc)
NERVOSAS (columbus punk/members of ex whites and new creases)
LOCUSTA (columbus death metal)
...all ages
...10 dollars at the door

Then we'll move across the street for the second part.

FORWARD OHIO 2012: Second Part
Saturday, April 21st, 2012
9:00pm at Carabar
115 Parsons Avenue
Columbus, Ohio

FACE VALUE (clevo hc legends)
NUKKEHAMMER (ohio ripping hc)
DELAY (cbus pop punk)
MASAKARI (cleveland metallic hc)
THE HAVERCHUCKS (rva pop punk)
COP HUGGER (athens punk)
...all ages
...free show

How is money raised for Forward Ohio utilized?

Funds raised will help pay for the cost of reserving the show spaces, 
gas money for the traveling bands and food for everyone. Fundraising also helps keep the cover charge low for those who plan on attending. 

Money will also be raised before and during the fest that will benefit Ohio Charities. Past oranizations to benefit from Forward Ohio fundraising include:
- Athens Food Pantry -HAVAR
-Habitat for Humanity -Tri-county Mental Heath and Counseling
-Athens Big Brothers Big Sisters

If you wish to contribute to our gathering or if you would like more information, please write to Ray at [email protected], or 1773 Kings Court, Apartment F, Columbus, Ohio 43212.

http://www.facebook.com/forwardohiopunk?sk=info


----------

